# Being mean and soar on chest.



## XrihedgeX (Jul 31, 2010)

So my hedgehog girl is going through quilling. I would say it been about a week. And she has not wanted to have anything to do with me. Since then I have noticed a scab on her chest next to her front right leg. I didn't think it was much and it look like it was healing. But today I looked at it and it looked a little moist so I put some cream on it. Should I be worried about this? Should I take her to a vet and see what they say. She hates being on her back and barely lets me look at it so I can't tell how bad it is.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I removed your double post.


----------

